# The Most undesirable expressions



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Which is the least meaningful?

*I* don't know what *you*'re talking about

equivalent: Oh my god

Give me a call


----------



## Danielf (Dec 9, 2013)

randoooom thread again  
I dunno I find all of them meaningful... even "Ooooh!" I wouldn't consider them bland if someone said them.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd say a tie between "How are you?" and "What are you looking for?". People aren't interested in any answer other than "fine" in response to how are you, and, if I tell someone that I'm missing my keys, they probably aren't actually going to help me look for them.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

How Did I Get Here, because if I knew, I certainly would have been elsewhere.


----------



## Danielf (Dec 9, 2013)

Raeden said:


> if I tell someone that I'm missing my keys, they probably aren't actually going to help me look for them.


This isn't because they don't care, it's mostly because they are not self aware. My mom lost her glasses and even though I was playing video games and was focused on playing I was self-aware at that time so I stood up and helped her find them. So yes, practicing self awareness helps.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'd say ASP.NET is a terrible expression. PHP is better.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

You know what I really hate? When someone asks you "How are you?" and you respond "Good, how are you?" and they don't respond back. Almost everyone does this and it makes no sense.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

tbyrfan said:


> You know what I really hate? When someone asks you "How are you?" and you respond "Good, how are you?" and they don't respond back. Almost everyone does this.


You know, that drives me nuts as well, too.

As well as the "Wassup?" thing that was going around in the late 20th century. I remember being an awkward teen, and having to use this expression. And absolutely loathing it.

What's up? The sky? How are you? That is a bit better, because we're actually getting somewhere.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

It really annoys me when strangers ask me, "How did you get here?" when I'm sitting on their couch, eating all their food. Next time, close the window.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pompeii said:


> It really annoys me when strangers ask me, "How did you get here?" when I'm sitting on their couch, eating all their food. Next time, close the window.


*cymbal swish*


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> It really annoys me when strangers ask me, "How did you get here?" when I'm sitting on their couch, eating all their food. Next time, close the window.


Yeah, I hate the ones that don't stock up on nachos. And would it kill them to get Netflix subscription the night before my visit?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> It really annoys me when strangers ask me, "How did you get here?" when I'm sitting on their couch, eating all their food. Next time, close the window.


:lol

In terms of the least meaningful, it's got to be either "hello" or "oh." I agree that people don't usually want to hear the truth when they ask you how you are, but the words themselves strung together still have more meaning to me than "oh" or "hello" whether or not the intent behind it is for you to answer truthfully.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*One of the*

most successful
*LEADING*............

biggest
largest

best
well known

favourite

famous

UP TO
(= -10,000,000) turnover
marketing of hidden secret anything
who are *ONE OF THE...* (our client) - one of those
or anybody elses's or used to be *or* might be one day

makes me want to lash out at

Doesn't that common marketing ploy of ? their own expletive strategy left for dead?

I am learning.
I deciphered recruiters' evil devilish marketing as being there to kill me by laughing at me and watch me burn. Maybe 'one of the...' is meant as humble to have a choice between

Either way? To pimp themselves up be claiming we are the best by far. Or we are just a fish in the sea?

purely undefined subjective with zero comparison 
One of the ... mediocre examples 
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/educationpicturegalleries/10996218/Ten-of-the-best-student-jobs.html


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Between Are You Alright & How Are You? Because I know most people don't REALLY care, it's just common courtesy to ASK. It's like don't ask when you don't care


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

You forgot 'what's up?'. 'How are you?' is the absolute worst though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

"I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle. Give them to me. Now"


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Who actually wants to give an answer that's more than one word when asked, "how are you"? I know -as a private person- I sure don't!


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*This is new to me*



the collector said:


> Who actually wants to give an answer that's more than one word when asked, "how are you"? I know -as a private person- I sure don't!


One-word answer is a good idea.

I have a problem because I'm a complex detailed animal.

I would walk away when asked how I am. I like people who know me and ask about specific subjects, as I do with them too.

OK might be my default, but my brain goes into infinite loop mode when prompted, in defence to trawl about my life. I usually complain about their language


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to talk to a lot of people from New York, and I don't like the way they turn "How you doing?" into a statement instead of a question. To them it's a greeting like "hello" that doesn't require an answer, so they go on without a pause. So I'm trying to answer "I'm fine how about you?" or whatever, but I'm accidentally talking over them because they went on to the next thing without giving me a space to respond.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Small talk in general is boring and unimaginitive.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Do I love that!*



WillYouStopDave said:


> "I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle. Give them to me. Now"


It is my ultimate motto for now on.

Previously, I used "shut up & Listen to me" when I argue with a boss or interviewer

I'm waiting for a worldwide apocalypse to happen and will get on with looting and survival will be easy. When there's no food, money, law or police. No healthcare. Water everywhere

Hedgehog life


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Raeden said:


> I'd say a tie between *"How are you?"* and "What are you looking for?". People aren't interested in any answer other than "fine" in response to how are you, and, if I tell someone that I'm missing my keys, they probably aren't actually going to help me look for them.


Definitely that.

edit: didn't realise this was a poll. Couldn't vote anyway since it's closed


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I ask "How are you?" quite a lot as an ice breaker :blank
But am I the only one secretly slightly wishing there is something wrong, so they'll define the subject we're going to talk about and I don't have to try hard to come up with something? :um


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*You Know*

haven't heard this for a very long time. Just did today. Only ever on TV

Maybe I've been the one to highlight it and encourage not to say it.

Smalltalk material is crude.

Initial conversation starter? It puts me off immediately

"You Know" (? / !) I'd go for the statement... or "Whaddya know?"
any other accompanying word turns it into a valid sentence
This is a typical comma equivalent of: uh? ummm... what if...

human dogbark, pigeon flutter, headshake

I hear an accent added to each instance. To cause laughter?

... I'm smalltalking by posting this


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Small talk in general is boring and unimaginitive.


Yep. Such heavy requirement of society

You! Them! And..! But..! so... if.... and... but...

I wonder what the Queen says when she enters a busy room, talking to one person at a time: y'alrite? to everyone.

People who talk about the weather to inspire? Dry office. They moan it was wet out there, which they could see. There are windows.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> "I need your clothes, your boots and your motorcycle. Give them to me. Now"


"Wash day tomorrow, nothing clean right?"

Then I respond in monotone. "Nothing clean, right."


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

twitchy666 said:


> Yep. Such heavy requirement of society
> 
> I wonder what the Queen says when she enters a busy room, talking to one person at a time: y'alrite? to everyone.
> 
> People who talk about the weather to inspire? Dry office. They moan it was wet out there, which they could see. There are windows.


haha i can hear the queens voice in my head now saying y'alrite mucker?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I dislike "bless you" after sneezes. I don't say it because I doubt that curses are the thing being expelled from your body.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*One of the*

biggest, smallest, cheapest, best

after the adjectives

noun. company? service? person? ego?

http://public.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/oneofthe.html

Commonplace to every article or advertisement
gets to me immediately for spew

Replying to eg. Forbes: "is that the limit of your vocabulary?"

retards would begin: it's.... ummm... a bit... warm.. uuhhhh... today?
Who would be their intended audience?

Any local neighbourhood or previous offices: "it's him! babbling chortling. 10 seconds later: it's him! Look at him! Maybe the pupils who never opted for the 'read it yourself' option at school. Unwilling to learn or progress. Stick with 'hello'

I'd begin with a 50-page document to be digested. Then: now. And, but... therefore... any questions? (to the audience)

frilly waffling... or too little 'uh'...

random example: I'd *delete* the gumph by underlining. I've been told to stick to the point. I cherish that really. I burst out in conversation to amuse. In a formal ad... Why do they do this?

I am currently recruiting for a Touchscreen Engineer (26793) to work on a long term contract basis for our client who is a leading Automotive company based in Gaydon, Warwickshire. Please find details of the position below:

Reference: 26793
£30.20ph Ltd

Position Description:
To support the development and introduction of the Touchscreen display into vehicle lines over multiple model years. The role will involve leading the touchscreen development for an infotainment model year phase. This will involve investigating issues, performing design validation and releasing software to wider vehicle test and for production as well as maintaining a delivery plan for the required improvements.

_Skills Required:_
Ability to review electronic product design information (schematics etc) so as to act as main technical interface to supplier(s).
Create, maintain and execute a delivery plan for meet required quality, functionality and timing.
Issue investigation skills to find root cause to system, software and hardware issues relating to the touch screen.
Ability to write and execute design validation plans.
To review and manage multiples sources of requirements specification for the touchscreen.
Full UK driving licence essential as occasional working from other JLR sites in UK required as well as visits to suppliers.
Knowledge of automotive electronics development, or in a similar industry.
Experience of issue investigation to identify problem root cause (e.g. FTA or Fish Bone) Experience in a leading role delivering an electronic commodity.

If you would like to be considered for this opportunity please update me with your most recent CV and current availability.

Should this position not be of interest, applicable or of a sufficient rate please accept my apologies in advance. I do have other Automotive opportunities in various disciplines available, so please feel free to ask for further details.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Help Yourself*

That's the best expression I can think of
Foood!

Get What You Want

Don't need any help. DIY


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Random person: "How are you?"
Me: "Fine." :blank

Random person: "What's up?!"
Me: "Hi." :blank

Those are pretty annoying, but I know people just ask to seem friendly.



WillYouStopDave said:


>


Yeah when I read the thread title, I was expecting facial expressions. :b


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I forgot to put lol*

Laughing out loud

is my main hate.
I always thought 'out' has no meaning.

My natural regular relief is to laugh at myself inside quietly with sometimes a reflex to make a squeaky noise people can hear. Wide eyes of delight. My tummy feels a bit turned inside-out. I wrap into a ball of self-hug on the floor


----------



## zazen11 (Sep 3, 2013)

87wayz said:


> I dislike "bless you" after sneezes. I don't say it because I doubt that curses are the thing being expelled from your body.


It comes from the belief that it's the soul being expelled from your body, making room for the devil. :um

I get bored of hearing bored - but it's usually after I've asked 'how are you?' so i must be just as annoying. If somebody is bored they should do something else... maybe go and earn that boredom with a workout.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Actually*

Start a conversation / announcement with that word?

That translates to "Ummmm" archaic
meaningless fumble
'in fact'
really?


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah, the "how are you" is the worst. People don't actually care "how are you" they just to get the standard "I'm good, you?" or "I'm fine". If I actually answered honestly people would look at me like I did something horribly wrong.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

None of these bother me but small talk does. Unless you're not trying to make friends or chat me up, get to the bloody point. I won't hold it against you.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Update your*

profile
CV
.....

"update it. Important. You must update it soon. Now."

This is the theme of every communication I get. Deep hole.

please comment.

Best response I can consider, which I've used for used for years, which has been lucky, by announcing the last job I've done
with some white lie 'best-before' type

How gain any chance if the mean recruiting industry / sector won't accept anyone not employed *now*?:mum

James Bond 007 last assassination was 15 years ago and capable & willing to do another one now.

'Why did it end & *why*?'

I can do and love doing what's advertised.

Would you put 'I haven't had a job for 3 years'? I fund truth as valour. Sincerity a killer?

What level do you consider to get hired? Psychpath/Lawyer who will reject anyone not employed?

What's your strategy?

I hope for a time when my specialist area gets more attractive & needed
and/or nobody has training or experience like me
which isn't on curriculum for school or uni now

or becomes boring for some...

still advertised live for what I've done for decades. What factors to hold people back? Age?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

How about those 'sports team'?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

*Random person A:* What's up?
*Me:* **** off.

- An excerpt from _How to Win Friends and Influence People, bad baby Edition_. Stay tuned for Part Deux.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I'd say ASP.NET is a terrible expression. PHP is better.


useful. I've failed to be a web developer. I could have been reborn by getting into it. I thought it was for little girlies who make pretty stuff with Photoshop. I do backend database. I love making appealing reports. I hate .NET


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*go to*

go to:frown2::O

point, click
does that cause and earthquake and volcano?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

"How are you?" is a bit empty but it's just a conventional way to start a conversation, whatever.

The one i really dislike is "What do you do?" or "What's your job?". One of the first questions normies ask so they can gauge your place on the social ladder.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

_are you in front of your computer?_

I'm not behind it
not inside it
not underneath it
or ON it.

you mean server?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

thedevilsblood said:


> "How are you?" is a bit empty but it's just a conventional way to start a conversation, whatever.
> 
> The one i really dislike is "What do you do?" or "What's your job?". One of the first questions normies ask so they can gauge your place on the social ladder.


 a bit unconventional, me

"How are You"? leads me to retort:
I've got eyes! Can you see them? They're open!
I've got feet. I'm on them. A lot faster than you!

Accusing me of illness?

Conversation starter indicates they've assessed the person as incapable. 
The entire phrase means Hello. Ping. I'd prefer: "tell me the value of pi"

∏

I copy psychologists' questions of day-of-week, month, year, name of French president, UK prime minister... any word beginning S or how many animals can you list?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was at my grandpas funeral and someone said hey how are you? And i'm thinking *My Grandpa just died, what the hell do you think?* Of course I didn't say that though...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*all recruiters, advertisers' key phrase:*

*"Please do not hesitate"*


antonymic / antonymous: try not to be so boring and meaningless


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Primary word in every language*

*You*

tu
vous
toi
vi
sie
Вие
вы
тебя
you, thee
тебе
you, to you, thee

speaking with one person or a crowd. or phone

pointing finger:You
are you..?
you are.?

you like... this
do you do...?

No sentence without that word?

Sky, water, trees, floor, machine, moon, food, car, buildings
are beautiful


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*my next required info*

How You Are?


----------

